# I am losing draw weight due to string stretch



## BPale10 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am pretty new to archery and am in need of assistance, so if thare is anyone who could help me with even just a little bit of knowledge, that would be great.

Now I bought my first bow around thanksgiving time of 2012. I needed something that would grow with me as a beginner bow so I picked up a Bowtech Soldier Compound Bow. The best part about this was that I could change my draw length easilt as I stretched out and I could change my draw weight as I grew stronger (From 40lbs to 65lbs). 

So since I stretched out over the time, I have maxed out my draw length. Now I have been getting stronger and am ready to max out my draw weight as well. So I am turning my limb bolts to all the way up and backing it off only 1/4 turn. I am checking my draw weight with a digital scale and it is giving me a reading of only 57lbs. 

Did I do something wrong? 
I guess my string has stretched out but is that too far of a stretch? 
Is there anything I can do to get my weight back and keep it? 
Is it going to stretch anymore?
Am I going to have to buy a new string?
Can I get a string to where I won't lose any weight?(Or possibly gain more?)

Please help in anyway possible. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

I might be wrong on this , but it seems like the bows that grow with the archer and have a big draw weight change . Your dl will also have a effect on dw , the mission bows are like this . But a good quality string may help a little , and get you a few #'s back . 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

I would check to make sure the bow is timed and at factory specs. My guess would be your string has stretched some and your cables, and you are out of factory specs. It could be like whats already been said too, although you have maxed your draw length out. The other thing is how accuate is the scale your using?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Check your brace height and axle to axle length. If they're off then you know they've stretched out. Depending on the age and condition this may be a sign that they should be replaced. I don't recall bowtech making any bows that range from 40-65lbs but I could be wrong.


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a similar problem with my mission Riot. The string stretches enough to change my anchor point by a good half inch between starting a session and 40 arrows into it. I see about a 6" drop at 50 yds between shooting that distance when first starting and 5 or 6 groups later. Seems like the string shrinks back up overnight. I have shot probably 4000+ arrows with this string so guess its time to replace it. 

Is this common with Zebra strings? Would trophy strings be better?

Go


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

you gain draw weight from string stretch, loose draw weight from cable stretch.


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

@gofor the man for strings posted right before you did

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

gofor said:


> I have a similar problem with my mission Riot. The string stretches enough to change my anchor point by a good half inch between starting a session and 40 arrows into it. I see about a 6" drop at 50 yds between shooting that distance when first starting and 5 or 6 groups later. Seems like the string shrinks back up overnight. I have shot probably 4000+ arrows with this string so guess its time to replace it.
> 
> Is this common with Zebra strings? Would trophy strings be better?
> 
> Go



You have something else going on. Strings & cables just don't have that much movement from a few arrows. If you can, take it to a competent shop.

Mathews strings don't have a good reputation, but I've never heard of them moving like that.

Allen


----------



## detroit9mm (Mar 6, 2013)

I recently picked up a used Diamond Air Raid SC. It has 70lb limbs but it maxed at 65.41lbs. I took it to the local shop (Diamond Dealer) and they installed a new string and cables, checked timing and cam. Bow was at 70.09lbs when they were done without them adjusting the limb bolts. They installed the Zebra Hybrid. They also sold Winners Choice and could order the Octanes but according to them the newer Zebras are much better than the old ones and they have a fairly decent opinion of them. I'll see how this one holds up and find out I guess.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

you may have a cracked limb check it out and be carefull


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

ron w said:


> you gain draw weight from string stretch, loose draw weight from cable stretch.


X2. Typically the bow also increases in DW as you lengthen the DL, this model is Bowtechs sister/brother of the Razor Edge. I'd bet the cables have moved a bit, the factory harness is not that good. Proline, Vaportrail, 60x, JBK etc. all have great reps on AT. It is a very value added upgrade.


----------



## macnimation (Nov 30, 2010)

If the strings are in good condition then experiment with the following:
Add twists to the buss(yoke) cable will increase draw weight and draw length
Add twists to the control cable will decrease draw weight and draw length

Add twists to start, to the buss cable while checking your ATA and brace height. With some tweaking I should come back into spec.

You may just need a new set of strings of course.


----------

